# kim



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't noticed where anyone has mentioned it, but the Ilander Sea Star lure is smoking hot trolled these days. Either naked or with a Ballyhoo it is producing fish, Wahoo, Dolphin and the ever popular Mr White Marlin. The preferred color is green and yellow combination. If you haven't tried them do so if you can find them on the shelves. Half Hitch in Destin, Bass Proshop and all West Marine stores (Ft Walton and Destin)are sold out as of yesterday. Rotate lures till you find a strike!!

Kim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can't go wrong with any of the lures in that line. They all simply catch fish.


----------

